# Hello from Ohio, I inherited my hives in November, no Bees yet.



## JellyB (Jan 6, 2014)

As I stated, I inherited my Hives, the timing was perfect as I was laid-off recently. The gentleman that gave them to me is an 87yr old self proclaimed Maverick Beekeeper. Up to this point he has given me: 2 bottom boards, 2 deep brood boxes, 2 medium boxes, 2 inner covers, 2 telescoping covers, and 6 shallow boxes, he included enough frames to fill all the boxes. He told me to scrape and bleach everything, scorch the insides of the boxes, paint the outsides, & put new foundations in all the frames. I then have to take it all and show him what I've done, then we'll go to the next step. Other than the nearly 40 hours of time that I have invested in cleaning and painting, I have no money in this endeavor yet.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome JellyB, sounds like you are set up and ready to go, you will likely learn quite a bit from the old beekeeper and that is a good position to be in.


----------



## JellyB (Jan 6, 2014)

He told me that I would learn a lot just from this part of beekeeping and felt that I would "appreciate" it more if I were more personally invested.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, I used to live in Avon.
If he had that much concern about sanitizing the gear, I'd throw all the used frames away. Its not worth the chance of getting American Foulbrood.
The other equipment you can scorch & re-use.


----------



## JellyB (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm going to take your advice. I found a guy that wants all of my old wax and frames, he grows Wax worms and sells them as bait for fishing, he was also a beekeeper and Medina County Inspector once. He hooked me up with an Amish guy that makes woodenware and sells beekeeping supplies. The prices are great. I also ordered a swarm box, because I've had my eye on a swarm in a cherry tree out on the farm for a couple of years. It seems that there is also a swarm living in one of the walls in the old farm house, I'd like to rehome them before we tear that place down.


----------



## jfb58 (Sep 10, 2013)

"Wax on, wax off"


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't worry, you'll get ample opportunities to invest plenty of your money.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to Beesource, and to beekeeping! 

Glad to hear you are not going to use the frames. Be sure to scorch the insides of the boxes very well.

Curious, did your "mentor" explain why he is a "Maverick Beekeeper"? 
Also, wondering what the "next step" is?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

JellyB said:


> Other than the nearly 40 hours of time that I have invested in cleaning and painting, I have no money in this endeavor yet.


The time will come when the money will go. Have fun.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, you can look around for a local club also, another great source of info


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Welcome to bsource JellyB..
Mavericks are "OK" They're not bad, but not an angel (that comes later) and
if your going to wear a hat it has to be gray...:} you kind of walk the line --with
swagger..lol..The old boy is doing you right, and new frames are good also...
Make yourself at home here,,there are lots of "OBK's" around --Old Bee Keepers--

==McBee7==


----------



## JellyB (Jan 6, 2014)

He called himself a Maverick because he did not belong to the local bee keepers club and, built most of his own equiptment. As far as the next step goes- that means he wants to see me put in the time on the wooden wares before he gives me the rest of his equiptment, i.e. books, smoker, suit, tools, extractor, etc.


----------

